# 2016 GON Sports Forum League (Athlon Sports College Football Contest)



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2016)

Our GON Sports Forum League is now ready for you to join!

Join us before Sept. 3

Just wanted to let everyone know that Athlon's College Football Pick 'ems contest is taking place once again this year. And of course, the name of our league will be the same as always GON Sports Forum League. 

Currently, our league is set to private and we're only accepting members of this site. This is not just for the Sports Forum regulars, you're all invited to come and join us. Just post a request to join in this thread, or send me a PM so I can PM you the password to join our league. To keep non GON members from joining our league, I will not accept requests through the Athlon website. I can't tell who you are that way. 

Don't be skurd! C'mon and join us!

Simply click the Register button below to sign up. Last years log in credentials will NOT work for this years contest. In fact, you have to keep signing up every year.






Here's a little info on how the contest works.

It's simple. Each week we'll be making our picks for 20 selected college football games by putting a check next to the team you think will win. You'll have to guess the score for the last game, which is used as a tie-breaker (if necessary) for that particular week. 

Even though we will have our own league, you will still be competing against thousands of other players from many different leagues. You will be able to view the weekly overall rankings to see where you're ranked amongst everyone else. And of course, you will be able to see our league standings.

We had over 70 players in our league last year, several guys from here, but mostly strangers because I had the league open to the public. Our league was the largest last year.

There is also the picks contest held here every year, which is fun too. I am just offering another way for you to have some more fun by competing against thousands of others during the college football season. You can certainly take part in both contests, and I hope you will do so.

I do have a question for y'all about this years contest. Do y'all want our league open to the public, or would you rather keep it to just the members of this site? I am down for what ever, just let me know before season starts. 

I will update this post with more info when available.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2016)

it is great fun. thanks so much


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> it is great fun. thanks so much



Awesome! Now, you want to keep the league open to the public like always, or only for us?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 24, 2016)

What's the details


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's the details



See original post for more details. Then join up. I will let y'all know when the league is ready for you to join.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Awesome! Now, you want to keep the league open to the public like always, or only for us?



i favor forum only


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## scooty006 (Jul 24, 2016)

Just registered, didn't play last year.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's the details



No Vols allowed...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm good with just the forum..


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 25, 2016)

scooty006 said:


> Just registered, didn't play last year.  Good luck to all.



Glad you joined us, scooty! And good to see the familiar faces join us again as well. Y'all just need to remember to do your picks!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all just need to remember to do your picks!



And quit picking Tech...


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 25, 2016)

Since we will have a pickems that is just forum only, maybe we should open the Athlon pickem up to anyone? Of course if everyone just wants to keep it in the forum only, I'm good with that too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Since we will have a pickems that is just forum only, maybe we should open the Athlon pickem up to anyone? Of course if everyone just wants to keep it in the forum only, I'm good with that too.



you just want more yankees to invade. be glad you are our token one.


----------



## MadMallard (Jul 25, 2016)

Enjoy the contest every year forum only is fine with me


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No Vols allowed...



Registered just for you,  buddy, ol' pal


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Registered just for you,  buddy, ol' pal



Sorry, but my mom raised me to not hang out with riff raff, so NO vols were allowed in the house..


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> you just want more yankees to invade. be glad you are our token one.



Well, I can assure you, I appreciate your generosity!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 31, 2016)

Okay, bros! I have created our GON Sports Forum League, and you may now go and join it. 

As of now, it's 3-1 in favor of forum only, so I currently have our league set to private. Of course I can change this at any time, but y'all need to speak up.  

Also, any member of this great forum is more than welcome to join us! Just go and sign up and respond to this thread (or PM me) so I can send you the password to join our league.

Picks aren't available for us to make just yet. But it won't be much longer.

Y'all check your PMS for the password! 

Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 31, 2016)

No pm yet?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 31, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> No pm yet?



You haven't sent me your $5 yet!  Just kidding! Keep refreshing the page.

I sent multiple PMS out at once, so if y'all didn't get the password, let me know.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm in.  How'd you get that avatar? I can't do anything but create a jersey and it won't ever save


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm in.  How'd you get that avatar? I can't do anything but create a jersey and it won't ever save



youre a vol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> No pm yet?



25$$$ for yankees, and 4 chickens cleaned and a goat for vols


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 31, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> youre a vol.



Yes,  a lot of Vol conspiracies in this world.  

Kiffin screwed us to gang up with the enemy

UT athletic department is being held back from UF  alums in the athletic department 

Manning was robbed in the Heisman along with a handful of other deserving vols

And I can't save my created vol jersey on a GON/GA pickem contest.

Hmmmm. What's really going


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes,  a lot of Vol conspiracies in this world.
> 
> Kiffin screwed us to gang up with the enemy
> 
> ...



seems like you are finally getting it. folks hate the vols. congrats.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 31, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm in.  How'd you get that avatar? I can't do anything but create a jersey and it won't ever save





BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes,  a lot of Vol conspiracies in this world.
> 
> Kiffin screwed us to gang up with the enemy
> 
> ...



Click on edit info. Then upload your avatar from your computer and click the save button.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Click on edit info. Then upload your avatar from your computer and click the save button.



be sure to use your fingers.....located on your hands. Helps a lot.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Click on edit info. Then upload your avatar from your computer and click the save button.



im in.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 31, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> im in.



I don't see you in the league.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> I don't see you in the league.



sent the request to the admin.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 31, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> sent the request to the admin.



I sent you the password by PM.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2016)

im in now


----------



## MadMallard (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm in Thanks SB


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 31, 2016)

MadMallard said:


> I'm in Thanks SB



Awesome!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 1, 2016)

I signed up.  I vote keep private as we should have enough here to make it interesting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2016)

I say we don't allow any Vols...


----------



## bsanders (Aug 1, 2016)

Request sent also


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Awesome!



did you let Ohio st fans play this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2016)

bump and daily volsux


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm in, I enjoyed it last year. I'm also good with forum only. Thanks for setting it up!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> did you let Ohio st fans play this year.



Too late, I'm in Bro!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 3, 2016)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> I'm in, I enjoyed it last year. I'm also good with forum only. Thanks for setting it up!



I sent you the password by PM. Glad to have you. 



Madsnooker said:


> Too late, I'm in Bro!!!!



He's just skurd you'll out pick him again this year!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 3, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> He's just skurd you'll out pick him again this year!



Ever since that beat down my Buckeyes put on his boys, he scared of anything Buckeye related!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 3, 2016)

The picks have just gone live, everyone. You can make your picks now and change them at any time BEFORE game day!

Here's the picks for week 1. We got some good ones, too! 







Good luck!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 7, 2016)

Bump for those who may have missed.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 7, 2016)

invite request sent


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 12, 2016)

We're currently at only 11 players. Still missing some regulars that have joined in the past. 

Also, I have gotten a few invite requests through the Athlon site, but I do not know who they are. You must request an invite by posting in this thread or by sending me a PM. This is the only way to keep non GON members from joining our league.


----------



## riprap (Aug 12, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> We're currently at only 11 players. Still missing some regulars that have joined in the past.
> 
> Also, I have gotten a few invite requests through the Athlon site, but I do not know who they are. You must request an invite by posting in this thread or by sending me a PM. This is the only way to keep non GON members from joining our league.



I was one of them until I saw where you had put password on pm.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2016)

bump.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2016)

bumped again for all the hix.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2016)

yall sign up for this. it is fun and we have a good time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yall sign up for this. it is fun and we have a good time.





Yep! It's also funny to see how terrible Mathew6 does on his picks each week. Sometimes he even forgets to make them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2016)

Still missing Buck Roar, Bruiserbuckgrower and several other regulars. Bump for those who may have missed this.

Current members who have joined us.



Anyone wanting to join us need to do so before Sept. 3. This is when the contest starts.

Come on and join us!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I'm in!



Heck yeah! 

You've participated in the past, was hoping you would come around for this one, too.

We're up to 12 now. If we don't get anymore, that's fine. But if anyone wants to join us, please let me know so I can PM you the password to join our league. And do so before Sept. 3. I don't want to sound like I am begging, just putting this out there for those of you who may just now be seeing this.

Can't wait! I am so ready to see some helmets popping!

Y'all don't forget to DO THEM PICKS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2016)

Come on, I'll buy the winner 4 cheese Krystals!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Come on, I'll buy the winner 4 cheese Krystals!



LOL 

bruiserbuckgrower will be joining us as well. 

We're now at lucky13.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 29, 2016)

skeeter24 has joined us. 

We're now at 14 in the league.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm in. Did my picks this morn. Thanks for setting this up SB.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> I'm in. Did my picks this morn. Thanks for setting this up SB.



Yes, sir! Glad you joined us! We now have two Buckeyes aboard. 

And we're now at 16! Hopefully we'll get a few more to join us.



DON'T FORGET TO DO YOUR PICKS, EVERYONE! 

Y'all have fun!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 2, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, sir! Glad you joined us! We now have two Buckeyes aboard.
> 
> And we're now at 16! Hopefully we'll get a few more to join us.
> 
> ...



I sent you a PM for the password but don't see it in my "sent PM" folder so not confident you received it. I also requested an invite on the athlon site.
Can you please check on my status? 
Thanks in advance and thanks for doing this again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2016)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> I sent you a PM for the password but don't see it in my "sent PM" folder so not confident you received it. I also requested an invite on the athlon site.
> Can you please check on my status?
> Thanks in advance and thanks for doing this again.



Sorry, bud. Power has been out since before 8 this morning and just came back on, plus I've been busy with other things.

I have added you to the league. You must go and make those picks now.

Thanks for joining us, bud. Have fun!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

Week 1 results.



I had a bad week this first week. Snook and Bruiserbuck finished 1 and 2 this week by going 16-4.

Still got a long ways to go, though.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Week 1 results.
> 
> View attachment 883318
> 
> ...



Volfansarescum went 15-5 too.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Volfansarescum went 15-5 too.



You did much better than I expected.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 5, 2016)

I've got a feeling I'm gonna run away with this!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

I doubt it. I see you ending up somewhere around 9th place. You'll end up forgetting a week's worth of picks and that will cost you.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 5, 2016)

I didn't do so pretty good. Some crazy college football this first week


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 5, 2016)

Next weeks picks are up. The tenn. VT game is the bonus game


----------



## scooty006 (Sep 5, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Week 1 results.
> 
> View attachment 883318
> 
> ...



I was pulling for Texas against my ND pick, haha.  Glad they won.


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2016)

Maybe I should start picking who will actually win rather than who i want to win.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't want to hear any crying from anyone, so...


Do Your Picks!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2016)

snook is gonna get spanked this weekend.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> I don't want to hear any crying from anyone, so...
> 
> 
> Do Your Picks!



if snook (mr gon football) turns on espn now he can hear urban talk about that riveting osu and tulsa matchup tomorrow


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 13, 2016)

Week 2 Results

As you can see below, I had another outstanding week of pick 'ems. Looks as though I am going to run away with this thing once again. Y'all need to tighten up! 





Do your picks! And mine too, if ya want.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 13, 2016)

Who's Chris on here?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 14, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Who's Chris on here?



If you mean Chris 195 7/8 B&C, he goes by the same name here as well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 14, 2016)

Got some good games this weekend! 

Hmmm... I see FSU being upset!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Got some good games this weekend!
> 
> Hmmm... I see FSU being upset!



Miami better watch out, too.


----------



## scooty006 (Sep 15, 2016)

This weekend may separate the men from boys.  There are a few games I have no idea about....


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 16, 2016)

Last reminder before Saturday!

 I know some of you are forgetful so...

Do those picks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 21, 2016)

Week 3 results

I had another awful week! 



You suckas get ready! Imma 'bout to make a move up in this thang!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Week 3 results
> 
> I had another awful week!
> 
> ...




If you would quit reminding folks to make their picks you would have a better chance!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> If you would quit reminding folks to make their picks you would have a better chance!



But then I would have to hear all of their crying about it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2016)

looks like riprap forgot to make his pix.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like riprap forgot to make his pix.



I was told to enter so you wouldn't finish last.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like riprap forgot to make his pix.





riprap said:


> I was told to enter so you wouldn't finish last.





He's telling the truth, Matthew!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> He's telling the truth, Matthew!



looks like you were trying to take it easy on me too.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm still not clear how this works overall? What is the total overall standings?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm still not clear how this works overall? What is the total overall standings?



Here are the overall league standings as of week 3.

You are currently in 7th place in our league with a total record of 46-14.

To view the overall league standings, click the Overall button at top of page. You can go back and look at your record for past weeks as well.

I am currently in 16th place. There is still a long ways to go, though. 

I couldn't get riprap perfectly in the screen shot, but he is currently in 17th place. 




You can also see where you are at in the overall standings of the contest by clicking on the STANDINGS tab at top of web page.

Here is where I am at as of week 3 in the Overall contest standings.



As you can see, I am ranked 2303, which is way down there in the rankings.

The current overall #1 player in the contest is packersplus with a record of 53-7. As you can see, TexanXX also has the same 53-7 record, but he is in 2nd place. We are awarded points for how close we can predict the scores for those games we have to decide a score for. packersplus has done better at picking the sores for these games, which is why he is first with a score of 5275.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks,  SB


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 28, 2016)

Here are the results for week 4.

Look at the dude on top for this week! Impressive! 




DO THEM PICKS, BOYS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2016)

dang. i thought snook said he was gonna win it all.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dang. i thought snook said he was gonna win it all.



Yeah, I know. He's just like the Buckeyes, start out strong and then fizzle out.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2016)

Rough week


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2016)

I can't keep this up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 4, 2016)

Well, I let my cat pick again for me this past week. I should have known better. 

Week 5 results



Overall league standings as of week 5



Last week was a good one, but this week is about as bad as I have ever done. 

Still have a long ways to go, so you up top don't get cocky just yet!


----------



## scooty006 (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 1, 2016)

I know I skipped the past 3 weeks, but here is an update for Week 9, and our overall league standings as of Week 9.

Week 9 Results. I had another terrible week. 



Week 9 Overall Standings. Look out! Here I come! 



Do your picks and predict the score on the last one!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 1, 2016)

Daily Slayersux


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 21, 2016)

*Week 12 Results & Overall Standings*

All right, dudes, it's nearing the end of the competition. 2 weeks to go!

Here are the results for week 12



Here is the Overall standings as of week 12



Get those picks in! This is going down to the wire!


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm putting on the brakes. The vols guy has been sending me dirty pm's.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2016)

Our league contest for 2016 is over boys and girls. Been another enjoyable year competing against all of you, and hope to see all of you again next year.

Congrats to scooty006 for winning the league contest this year, by going 195-74. Way to go, scooty! 

Madsnooker almost finished on top for the second straight year, but ol' scooty gave the Buckeye a black eye, and that is all there is to it! 

At least I finished in the top 5. 

Here are the final week and overall league standings for our 2016 league.

Final Week Standings




Final Overall League Standings




We'll do it again next year my bros!


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 4, 2016)

Madsnooker was on my heels for weeks but the Dawgs came out on top of the Buckeyes this time.

Thanks for organizing SB


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats Scooty!!! Tried running you down all year but just couldn't get it done.

Great job!!!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for setting this up! I really enjoyed it!
I forgot to make my dang pics this week and they said they gave me all the away teams. That put me at 5-5 for the week. I think I'd of had 10 right but it wouldn't have mattered. 

Congratulations Scooty!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2016)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Thanks for setting this up! I really enjoyed it!
> I forgot to make my dang pics this week and they said they gave me all the away teams. That put me at 5-5 for the week. I think I'd of had 10 right but it wouldn't have mattered.
> 
> Congratulations Scooty!!!



That's why I try and remind y'all each week, but sometimes I about forget myself. Plus, when hunting season comes in I get distracted with that. 

Glad y'all enjoyed it, and I want us all to do it again next year. 

Glad somebody knocked that ol' Florida yankee, Buckeye loving, Madsnooker out of the top spot!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> That's why I try and remind y'all each week, but sometimes I about forget myself. Plus, when hunting season comes in I get distracted with that.
> 
> Glad y'all enjoyed it, and I want us all to do it again next year.
> 
> Glad somebody knocked that ol' Florida yankee, Buckeye loving, Madsnooker out of the top spot!



wow. i finished.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2016)

nightly buckeyesux


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> That's why I try and remind y'all each week, but sometimes I about forget myself. Plus, when hunting season comes in I get distracted with that.
> 
> Glad y'all enjoyed it, and I want us all to do it again next year.
> 
> Glad somebody knocked that ol' Florida yankee, Buckeye loving, Madsnooker out of the top spot!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> wow. i finished.



Yeah, I just might have to start copying your picks next year. Congrats on coming in 15th place!  



Madsnooker said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats Scooty


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats for finishing 6


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 4, 2016)

Enjoyed it and thanks for putting it together SB.
Congrats to scooty


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats for finishing 6



i forgot a couple of times or 6 and still did good


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2016)

I haven't made a puck in weeks.  Congrats to the winners


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I haven't made a puck in weeks.  Congrats to the winners



And you had such a big lead up to that point.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 5, 2016)

riprap said:


> And you had such a big lead up to that point.




  

Yeah, he was running away with it!


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2016)

I liked how Matt 6 was actually trying and then...


----------

